
Age-induced accumulation of methylmalonic acid promotes tumour progression - JPLeRouzic
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2630-0
======
JPLeRouzic
_" The risk of cancer and associated mortality increases substantially in
humans from the age of 65 years onwards. ...

For decades, this link has largely been attributed to increased exposure time
to mutagens in older individuals. However, this view does not account for the
established role of diet, exercise and small molecules that target the pace of
metabolic ageing.

Here we show that metabolic alterations that occur with age can produce a
systemic environment that favours the progression and aggressiveness of
tumours."_

